# Odd growth/mucus



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

So i have this piece of root (mapai) two actually, and one is all dark/black... and the other has a 'top' side that is more of a tan colored and a bottom that is dark like the other piece. 

what is odd is over the last couple days, the 'top' side of the piece has this casing or growth but only around the lighter side of it... I am assuming it is sometype of algae? it looks like a mucosa covering. the only fish in the tank is a betta whom is doing just fine, water paramaters are within line of a moderatly cycling tank. (ammonia at 0.25, nitrite none nitrate slight) the water is a little cloudy as it has been since start up... much less than the first bit but still cloudy... 

It is hard to get a pic of it but i will try harder later tonight... but it just looks like there is an outline on the wood... what is it!?!?!?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its a normal process for wood. You can remove it and clean it off, or just leave it and let it go on its own.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok i have never seen it before, but i have never had this particular wood with a pale/top side like this. just some kind of leaching? does any one know what it actually is?


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have some mopani wood with the same thing... it is slowly going away


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think its a fungus that thrives on something that is leaching out of the wood. It usually goes away after a couple of weeks. I once had it last 6 weeks and spread all over my tank but even then it didn't harm the fish and the snails and shrimp loved to eat it. No sign of it in the tank now.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have had it show up even after having the wood 6-7 months.


----------

